# YT Izzo Review - 130mm Trail and XC weapon for under $3k



## boellefisk (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice review. I was very close to getting this bike but opted for a Whyte 120C RS instead. I still am very much on the fence if it was the right choice. Oh well, can't change it now without losing a bunch of cash.


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

finally, a non ebike review


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

diamondback1x9 said:


> finally, a non ebike review


 Can we bolt on something? Yes, we'll try to balance it out with gear, component, and non-e reviews.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

boellefisk said:


> Nice review. I was very close to getting this bike but opted for a Whyte 120C RS instead. I still am very much on the fence if it was the right choice. Oh well, can't change it now without losing a bunch of cash.


Right on, thanks for the feedback.

One thing good with YT and pandemic bike demand is... after using a bike like this for a year, one can probably sell it for full retail price. Reason is the value is so good and the buyer doesn't have to wait 3-6 months.


----------



## boellefisk (Nov 16, 2020)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Right on, thanks for the feedback.
> 
> One thing good with YT and pandemic bike demand is... after using a bike like this for a year, one can probably sell it for full retail price. Reason is the value is so good and the buyer doesn't have to wait 3-6 months.


Oh yes. It absolutely also came down to availability for me. Whyte and YT are in similar price categories, but I was also looking at Transition Spur (unavailable until almost end 2021 season where I live) or SB115 (not great value). The YT had some specs I didn't get super well along with like the relatively short dropper on size L and I must admit I just don't get along with Guide/G2 brakes so already that was cash out for upgrades. I also wasn't sold on the grip lockout and expected to have to get another lockout remote. But the value is still really good, and the bike looks stunning - and the frame itself is light.

Do you plan on doing a bigger comparison between a whole category, like PB field test ? Those are super interesting, and although I know it's a TON of work for you, it has a lot of value since you are comparing the very bikes that guys like me are choosing between. Like you did with the 5-best-e-mtb-options-available-in-2021-from-jensonusa and the-best-mountain-bikes-under-500 features. It could also be that after testing a bunch of bikes individually you compared notes and made a comparison article or a chart where you plot in the bikes for later reference.
Anyway, just some thoughts.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the review. Appreciate that it wasn't sugar coated.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Suns_PSD said:


> Thanks for the review. Appreciate that it wasn't sugar coated.


Yes, thank you. I appreciate that since I did research and dozen reviews couldn't reveal any 'Cons' on this bike except for 'needs longer dropper for taller rider' and 'wider bars for some rider.'

I mean, I absolutely love YT and this bike is a tremendous value. But I tried to offer a little more insight and help the buyer decide if they should wait 3-6 months in line for this purchase.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm planning my daughter's next bike and have a short list so I eat up these 'Downcountry' reviews. For me it's probably between the Spur & the Pivot 429 for a variety of reasons.


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

I looked at this bike. I wanted to love it. But then I heard about YT's issues with suspension bushings and replacement parts.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Suns_PSD said:


> I'm planning my daughter's next bike and have a short list so I eat up these 'Downcountry' reviews. For me it's probably between the Spur & the Pivot 429 for a variety of reasons.


We just tried the new Trail 429 and that is a champ. Very pricey but they should have $5+k base model version coming out soon.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Is it still a good climber if you don't dink around with the lockout? 

Not a big fan of bikes where you have to change settings a dozen times a ride even if it's quick. On the roll, keeping track of seat position and gear is enough.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ogre said:


> Is it still a good climber if you don't dink around with the lockout?
> 
> Not a big fan of bikes where you have to change settings a dozen times a ride even if it's quick. On the roll, keeping track of seat position and gear is enough.


Without the lockout, one can set it a bit more firm (a hair less sag) and it will climb. Not optimal for descending but one can perhaps find that air pressure balance for either climbing or descending. Thwe sag sweet spot is narrow if lockout is not used.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

I've never been on a Pivot Trail 429 or an Ibis Ripley (two highly rated climbers), but I did upgrade to an Izzo Pro Race from a Yeti 4.5c which also has an excellent reputation for climbing. I find the Izzo an excellent climber even unlocked. I would probably take the 4.5c in a timed uphill race but it was also lighter. The Izzo goes down much better than the Yeti. No surprise. The Bike review also criticized the Izzo's climbing. I'm willing to grant that folks with time on all the high-end bikes know a thing or two and have a better basis of comparison. Just adding my 2 cents that the Izzo does climb. I've even picked up a few top ten Strava spots locally on climbing-focused trails with it. And, I ain't no young'in!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Structure said:


> I've never been on a Pivot Trail 429 or an Ibis Ripley (two highly rated climbers), but I did upgrade to an Izzo Pro Race from a Yeti 4.5c which also has an excellent reputation for climbing. I find the Izzo an excellent climber even unlocked. I would probably take the 4.5c in a timed uphill race but it was also lighter. The Izzo goes down much better than the Yeti. No surprise. The Bike review also criticized the Izzo's climbing. I'm willing to grant that folks with time on all the high-end bikes know a thing or two and have a better basis of comparison. Just adding my 2 cents that the Izzo does climb. I've even picked up a few top ten Strava spots locally on climbing-focused trails with it. And, I ain't no young'in!


Love your feedback and real-world experience. What sag setting did you go with. How do the bikes compare cornering and descending?


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

A good short review. I do think the $3k price point is the big deal here. I also think the dig on weight is offbase. I am an XXL frame rider. Came off both an XXL Fuel EX and Ripmo AF. Both bikes are aluminum and $3k. Both were over 4 pounds heavier than the Izzo. Although I will admit a pound of that savings is in the forecaster tires - too skinny and squirmy for me. 

Second the $4k upgraded comment. I started with Comp, bumped fork to 140, added e13 carbon wheelset, xd eagle cassette, 200mm tranzx kitsuma, enve hi-rise bars, and proper tires. Right at $4 with a patience since I had a working ride. Now it weighs about 31 lbs, but is trail ready. Maybe brakes and shimano mech/shifter in the future, but I changed pads and they work ok. 

So, if this looks like the right bike for you, it probably is. Especially for those of us who have to tinker. So much potential at a great price point.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Love your feedback and real-world experience. What sag setting did you go with. How do the bikes compare cornering and descending?


 I've been trying for 28-30% in the rear. I don't bottom out often at that sag so have also tried removing the small pink volume spacer. The suspension feels progressive (which is typical of YT). The rear doesn't feel "plush" compared to my Wreckoning (du!) but is much more forgiving than the SB4.5. The low bottom bracket and center riding position make the Izzo corner well for me, but I wouldn't say it's superior to the Yeti. Going down the steeps I'd take the Izzo every time. I'm running 140 with a 2.6 Butcher in front so about 65.5 head degree in low. Long, slack, and low is hard to ignore when pointed down. I guess by way of example, I think the Yeti could do every bit as well on Flow trail but I would take the Izzo every time for Braille or UCSC trails.


----------



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)

Just to note a few things, the bike in the review photos is the #ghostshipgreen Pro model. The Izzo rotors are 200/180, G2 brakes are 4 piston, Medium dropper is 125mm.
Regarding the Shock lockout, in August ‘20 the Fox shock was respecced to PTL(twist to lock) due to owner response. I agree the Fox 34 can be rough and unsupportive but upgrading with a Diaz Runt cartridge gives it the plushness and support it deserves to better align with the Performance Elite Shock which is a great match for this bike and 1000x better than the base DPS was on my Jeffsy MK1 AL. All of this and extending the fork to 140 has made it the Jeffsy I always wanted...d;o)


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Undescended said:


> Just to note a few things, the bike in the review photos is the #ghostshipgreen Pro model. The Izzo rotors are 200/180, G2 brakes are 4 piston, Medium dropper is 125mm.
> Regarding the Shock lockout, in August '20 the Fox shock was respecced to PTL(twist to lock) due to owner response. I agree the Fox 34 can be rough and unsupportive but upgrading with a Diaz Runt cartridge gives it the plushness and support it deserves to better align with the Performance Elite Shock which is a great match for this bike and 1000x better than the base DPS was on my Jeffsy MK1 AL. All of this and extending the fork to 140 has made it the Jeffsy I always wanted...d;o)


This information is gold. Thank you Undescended. At this price, this bike is a canvas that can be dialed in for the rider and still come in well under $5k.


----------



## kiotae (Jan 1, 2018)

No matter how good the bike is, I wouldn't buy another YT. Anything warranty related takes FOREVER. My issues were roughly two years ago, but I don't think much has changed. They were pleasant to deal with and honored a warranty issue that they could of put up a stink about, plus new bearings all around, but the wait was so long I bought a new frame rather than have nothing for 6 months.


----------



## rcmaster1029 (Nov 1, 2005)

Seems like under 29 pounds for a $3000 130mm trail bike should be a pro. I'm not aware of any others.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

Not in the market but like taking bikes, PHENOMENAL review! Really a terrific job. Delivery on my Mach 6 coming soon, while not as popular as YT obviously, I'd still like to write a review. Took screenshots cause I'm definitely copying your format ... Nicely done!!


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

Structure said:


> I've been trying for 28-30% in the rear. I don't bottom out often at that sag so have also tried removing the small pink volume spacer. The suspension feels progressive (which is typical of YT). The rear doesn't feel "plush" compared to my Wreckoning (du!) but is much more forgiving than the SB4.5. The low bottom bracket and center riding position make the Izzo corner well for me, but I wouldn't say it's superior to the Yeti. Going down the steeps I'd take the Izzo every time. I'm running 140 with a 2.6 Butcher in front so about 65.5 head degree in low. Long, slack, and low is hard to ignore when pointed down. I guess by way of example, I think the Yeti could do every bit as well on Flow trail but I would take the Izzo every time for Braille or UCSC trails.


Good feedback! Do you mind providing your height, weight and size of your bikes?


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Glad I popped back in here, thanks for the extra feedback @Undescended @Structure @telejefe


----------



## epaz8493 (Apr 2, 2020)

Glad i went with the Ripmo AF instead!


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

epaz8493 said:


> Glad i went with the Ripmo AF instead!


I started with a Ripmo AF, great bike, I like the Izzo better. Unless you regularly need the travel, the Izzo is much more fun. But Ripley AF might be a different story....


----------



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)

epaz8493 said:


> Glad i went with the Ripmo AF instead!


Glad you did as well...d;o)


----------

